# Brown rice-like eggs



## de-nagorg

Flies, what species I don't know, whatever is prevalent in your area.


ED


----------



## SECP

Misei said:


> Hi all
> 
> I was wondering if anyone could shed light on these eggs I found in my home. They are brown/dark red in colour with ridges and about the size of a grain of rice. They are quite fragile and give out a yellowish goo when popped (thought they were droppings before that happened!)
> 
> I must of found at least 30 of them scattered around the flat. They were all under boxes and other objects lightly touching the floor (not underneath table legs or sofa elevated slightly above the ground). I have attached a photo of these eggs. I hope someone can identify what they are! Thank you


Hi - I appreciate your post is from a few years ago. Did you find out what these eggs were? I just found some and having a hard time locating an answer!


----------



## AllanJ

Take a few, put them in a decent sized blottle with a lid and screw the lid on tightly. Put the bottle somewhere at or slightly below 70 degrees and out of direct light. Check it every day to see what those capsules hatch into.

I was thinking houseflies, which you don't want to hatch out in the open.


----------



## de-nagorg

AllanJ said:


> Take a few, put them in a decent sized blottle with a lid and screw the lid on tightly. Put the bottle somewhere at or slightly below 70 degrees and out of direct light. Check it every day to see what those capsules hatch into.
> 
> I was thinking houseflies, which you don't want to hatch out in the open.


A 5 year old rhread.

ED


----------



## Nik333

Cockroach!!!










Could be fly, though. Depends on the size and the appearance of that side of her photo that is in shadow.


----------



## Krstlbluu

Same question


----------



## Nik333

Where are you in general?
How big are they?
The first looks like a cockroach egg sac. For the second photo, I've never seen that little tail on them. Maybe they were hatching?

I'm not an expert, just have lived in a few tropical countries & areas with them, since a child.

I recently discovered that Combat gel in a glass coffee carafe, will collect literal hordes. They can't get out with the slippery curved sides. It's pretty gross looking but works! The whole little coffee machine with carafe was only about $9 at Walmart.

We have excessive numbers of cockroaches in Calif due to the drought; they're looking for water. And there's a new Turkestan roach that got imported.









Cockroaches! | Why the Sacramento Valley is seeing so many


This is where they came from and what to do about them.




www.abc10.com


----------



## chandler48

@Krstlbluu welcome to the forums. You are responding to a 5 year old thread. It is always best to start your own thread, possibly referencing the old one for better answers. However Nik seems to have covered your bases for you.


----------

